# Leasing a car in Perth?



## scott20298 (Mar 9, 2012)

Do expats lease cars in Perth? I'm moving shortly and trying to research a few options for when we get there regards cars. We have sold both our UK cars since I couldn't bear to fill in any more paperwork for taking my BMW X5 with me :-(. Does anyone have any pointers regards whether to buy vs lease and if so which type of lease. The company I'm going to offers a novated lease program and I'm wondering if a novated car lease a good or bad deal? 

Any pointers/comments greatly appreciated.

Scott


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Cars are very expensive over here to buy but so is rental, you get the usual rental company's as you do in England ie hertz, europecar etc
My company pay $40 a day which I know is a corporate rate as you would not get anything near this price privately. Look on gumtree and auto trader and you will find prices of second hand cars. Be prepared to pay a very hefty price for a BMW over here as they are imported and a big premium is added. Some cars are just as cheap to buy brand new as they are to buy a one/two years old car.


----------



## crsf29 (Apr 12, 2012)

scott20298 said:


> Do expats lease cars in Perth? I'm moving shortly and trying to research a few options for when we get there regards cars. We have sold both our UK cars since I couldn't bear to fill in any more paperwork for taking my BMW X5 with me :-(. Does anyone have any pointers regards whether to buy vs lease and if so which type of lease. The company I'm going to offers a novated lease program and I'm wondering if a novated car lease a good or bad deal?
> 
> Any pointers/comments greatly appreciated.
> 
> Scott


I am in the same boat, I will be moving over shortly. My stay will be 3 1/2 years and I don't think the novated lease is an option for me. I'll be watching this thread, looking for some advice.

Thanks,

Cory


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Scott,

Cars in Perth arent really that expensive. It really depends on what type of car your looking at. For new cars, as low as 10 Grand for those basic cars ( Hyundai/Kias), for a more premium car ( BMW, Merc, Audi ), you'll be looking around the 30Grand and above price range. I consider that ok, as compared to Singapore, where a freaking Toyota Corolla costs 100 Grand.

Depending on your length of stay, you could consider a lease. My car is a novated leased car, we pay $500 a fortnight for our Ford Falcon, it gives us a Patrol card, and scheduled maintenance is covered. And it also aids in lower taxes to be paid.


----------



## scott20298 (Mar 9, 2012)

Decided to go for the novated lease, looks attractive to spend pre tax money to save on petrol etc, plus get a new car every two years.


----------

